# Lathe Stand



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

*Mortise Practice*

I went to the local homecenter to get some 2×4's build the base structure of my lathe stand out of, I didn't have a lot of luck with 2×4s the bundle was still wrapped up with 4-5 loose ones on top and the loose ones where not ones I'd pay money for. After some digging I found some decent 2×10's so I grabbed 3 (remembering I needed 3 2×4's) since these where 10' long as well, I had them cut in half so they would fit in the back of my mini cooper.

When I get 2 by stock, I basically treat it as if it's 6/4 rough stock and I still go through the jointing and planing process to make sure I get some good flat boards.










After milling the boards down to 1 1/4'' thick (the final thickness I wanted) ripped them into 2 1/2'' strips. During this process I quickly realised I had way more lumber than I needed, and cut the strips I needed, plus several extras to get my mortising technique down.










One thing I like about having the add-on fence to my miter gauge that is flush with the saw blade, it makes measuring a snap. After I cut the first peice to length I just set it on top of the next peice to be cut and flush the left side with the end of the board, and the right side with the edge of the fence. Remove the first peice then make the cut. This produced some great results for makeing sure the parts where the same length.










At first my intention was to make the tennon 3/4'' thick, on the 1 1/4'' thick peice of wood, this leaves 1/4'' around for the mortise. I quickly found that this wasn't enough for chisel work and and mortise did not survive. Fortunatly this was on one of my practice peices.










I shrunk the tennon down to 1/2'' which gives 3/8'' around the mortise, this worked out much better, chiseling out the mortise was an interesting experience. I can certianly see why people invest in a mortising machine. If I was a pro that would be a no brainer, I may even consider it myself if I had a project that had a ton of mortises in it (I've heard people mention projects that can contain 50+ mortise and tennon joints whew that's a lot of mortises to cut)

For the record, these aren't 100% by hand, I took a 1/2'' forsner bit and my drill press to clear out most of the material, and I use the chisel to square everything up.










It took several tweaks and adjustments on my tablesaw to make the tennon (using a dado stack to cut the tennon). And the first one I ended up making too loose, so I lowered the blade just a nudge, but I guess it was too much because it was pretty tight fit, and next thing I know .. I split the wood.










Tomorrow I have some more tennon practice and then hopefully I'll make the base frame for my lathe stand.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

*Dry fitting the frame*

After a few more practice peices I was able to set up some stops on my drill press fence and was good to go.










It took me all day, but I was able to make all the mortises, and the tennons though the tennons where really easy. To be honest I don't know if I'll use this method for mortise and tennon joints in the future, I may look at building a router jig or something next time and make round tennons instead of square. It certianly was a learning experience though.










I test fit all the peices together, It doesn't come together as square as I would have expected it too just magically be. I just need to plan out which steps to do the glue up so everything comes out square.










On a side note, I think I should devise some sort of dust collection setup for my drill press.










Overall I'm very happy with the frame, I'll have to start glueing it together and then work on the panels that will go over the frame.

-jeremy


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

*Transformation*

Next step on my lathe stand was to start making the plywood panels to fill out the frame. I created the top and bottom and wanted to get a good feel for how the lathe sits on the stand.










After doing this I was pretty mad at myself. I had completely forgotten to take into account wheel height when I planned out the stand. So when I attach the wheels, the thing will be 5'' too high. Which puts it at a really awkward position.

I took a break for a day or two just to ponder on what I could do to fix the problem. I thought about cutting the legs in half, trimming them and connecting them back together but I was concerned that it would compromise stability.

In the end I decided instead of fixing the lathe stand, I would turn the lathe stand into something else, a shop storage cart. I've been wanting to build one for a while now I need the storage space to help organize things a little better so might as well take advantage of the half built cart and see what I can do.

With a new plan layed out I moved forward, attaching the side panels.



















I decided to put in a divider wall, one side will have drawers the other will be an open cabinet. If I had planned this better I could have added dado's to the top and bottom panels and wouldn't need the cleats. I've seen this done on TV, I haven't tried it myself I was very pleased with how strong of a hold the cleats had.










And here's a final picture with the divider wall installed.










Once I get the back installed I'll do a bunch of sanding and get it ready for painting. I'm very happy with how it's turning out and I look forward to making the drawers and such. Just means it'll be a few more weeks before I get to fire up the lathe and try my hand at turning.

-jeremy


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

jgreiner said:


> *Transformation*
> 
> Next step on my lathe stand was to start making the plywood panels to fill out the frame. I created the top and bottom and wanted to get a good feel for how the lathe sits on the stand.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good! Thanks for the postings!!!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jgreiner said:


> *Transformation*
> 
> Next step on my lathe stand was to start making the plywood panels to fill out the frame. I created the top and bottom and wanted to get a good feel for how the lathe sits on the stand.
> 
> ...


Great save and smart idea Jeremy!
You certainly turned a negative in to a positive.
Now, you will not only have a nice lathe stand, you will have a cool work station/storage cart as well.
Nice going !


----------



## SunCityBob (Sep 19, 2011)

jgreiner said:


> *Transformation*
> 
> Next step on my lathe stand was to start making the plywood panels to fill out the frame. I created the top and bottom and wanted to get a good feel for how the lathe sits on the stand.
> 
> ...


HOw big is your lathe and how did you make the beutiful stand heavy enough for the lathe?

Thank you.

SunCityBob


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

jgreiner said:


> *Transformation*
> 
> Next step on my lathe stand was to start making the plywood panels to fill out the frame. I created the top and bottom and wanted to get a good feel for how the lathe sits on the stand.
> 
> ...


This is the lathe I have. According to the website it has an 8'' by 30'' footprint.
www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html

using the frame with the plywood created a very solid frame, I was ready to fill the bottom with sand or something to weigh it down but I didn't need it. The natural weight and sturdyness was enough.

For a larger lathe weight may be needed. There is some free space under the floor of the cabinet that can be filled with something to weigh it down.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

*To Spray Paint or To HVLP that is the question*

I decided to go with spray paint for painting my shop cart and it hasn't been very good. Two can's worth just to get a single coat of primer, then 2 cans for a single coat of paint. I think I got more of it blown back at me than what is actually on the peice.

I don't really have any experience with HVLP systems but how are they compaired to canned spray equivilants? Is there something better I can do about the bounce back from spray paint? or about how many cans it takes just to apply the paint to paint my object.

This may be the wrong place to ask this, I can post on the forums if I don't get any response or if that would be better.

The finish on my peice isn't very good, mostly because I ran out of spray paint .. and the amount of mess it made, doesn't really make me want to buy more.

-jeremy


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

*Episode II: Attack of the Tenons*

I spent most of last weekend and this week painting the shop cart and getting that finished. It is mostly done I would like to make some drawers for it, but here is a picture of it anyways.









At very least I learned quiet a bit from it, I learned I liked this frame structure for shop furniture, it's very cheap and easy to build and the finished product is very sturdy (and heavy). I also learned I don't like canned spray paint, at least not for large projects like this. It takes too many spray paint cans to provide a finish I would be happy with, and it makes far more of a mess than I'd like.

A few days ago I recut all the wood I needed for a new lathe stand, with updated measurements and it's set up to do a loose tenon system this time instead of a traditional mortise and tenon.










Today I "should" have been cleaning up around my shop, or at least making the drawers for the shop cabinet but I couldn't help myself I got a new toy yesterday and I've been itching to try it out.

After I researched a bit about mortise machines and loose tenon systems, I really wanted a Festool Domino. Alas my pocketbook said no. I didn't want a bench top mortiser, for fear of how much space it would take up, and holy smokes some of the router mortise and tenon jigs where super expensive.

I narrowed my choice down to 2, the beadlock and the mortisepal. It was a close decision, but after factoring in the "total cost of ownership" the mortise pal beat out the beadlock and to me the mortise pal was more versatile.

Today I set out to find out, could I get the mortise pal to work similliarly to a Festool Domino. First I tried to see if there was any bit and template combination I could use to fit the existing festool domino's or tuffer tennons. Unfortunatly I could not find the magic combination and settled on having to make my own "dominos"

I figuredout my tenons needed to be 7/8''x 3/8'' .. this would work with the 3/8'' bit + 1/2'' template. I cut some strips from a peice of scrap material I had so it was the same material. (it's 2×10 pine or something, I think douglas fur by the look but who knows)










I didn't have a 3/8'' round over bit so I used my 1/4'' round over bit and made them close enough. After the roundovers, I went back to my table saw to cut them down to 1 3/4'' length. That gave me a whole pile of my own custom tenons, more than I need for this project that's for sure.










The next step was to see if I could actually use the mortise pal the way I wanted, and double up the tenons on the stock like I would on a festool domino. My first attempt didn't go very well, but I figured out what I did wrong pretty quickly and my second attempt produced a perfect, reproducible fit.










I glued the test peices together, and the faces are all flush, and it's pretty damn square if you ask me.










Tomorrow I plan to go full scale with this puppy and mortise out the frame and glue it all together. So far I'm very happy with the purchase and look forward to seeing the final results.

-jeremy


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

jgreiner said:


> *Episode II: Attack of the Tenons*
> 
> I spent most of last weekend and this week painting the shop cart and getting that finished. It is mostly done I would like to make some drawers for it, but here is a picture of it anyways.
> 
> ...


Hey, you have the same lumber rack that I have! It can also be used as a step stool in a pinch. lol

Interesting about making dominos/loose tenons. they seem to working out pretty well for you.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jgreiner said:


> *Episode II: Attack of the Tenons*
> 
> I spent most of last weekend and this week painting the shop cart and getting that finished. It is mostly done I would like to make some drawers for it, but here is a picture of it anyways.
> 
> ...


Way to go Jeremy!
That looks like a really cool set up.
I can't wait to see how the finished piece comes out.
Thanks for sharing your ideas with us.


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

jgreiner said:


> *Episode II: Attack of the Tenons*
> 
> I spent most of last weekend and this week painting the shop cart and getting that finished. It is mostly done I would like to make some drawers for it, but here is a picture of it anyways.
> 
> ...


Jeremy did you know you can reach high items with that lunber rack also? Nice job, I may try that even tho I have a bench top mortiser. It's sometime too much trouble to setup. Nice work!


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

*Improved Design*

I'm assembling the frame and inside panels like I did for the shop cart, but I wanted to take a picture of my dry layout so I can show some of the improvements I made in case any one would like to make something similliar.










The first part is the middle wall goes all the way to the top and bottom, I'll be able to screw it into the floor and ceiling peices instead of requiring the cleats that I needed to add the wall last time. I also cut 1/4'' grooves in the walls. These grooves will serve as drawer slides, which should make building the drawers easier (at least I think so).

That was pretty much it, everything else has been the same just trucking along on assembly.

-jeremy


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jgreiner said:


> *Improved Design*
> 
> I'm assembling the frame and inside panels like I did for the shop cart, but I wanted to take a picture of my dry layout so I can show some of the improvements I made in case any one would like to make something similliar.
> 
> ...


Looks good so far pal.
It'll be a beauty when your done !


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

*Drawers Galore*

The nice long weekend was well spent woodworking. I tried my hand at milk paint, Royal Blue, they didn't have a dark enough green (or any green in stock) and I wasn't brave enough to mix my own. I think next time I will be. I brushed on the paint just to get a feel for how the process worked and I really enjoyed it. Much easier than any oil based paint and it felt a lot like canvas painting when I was in highschool. I'd also like to try spray painting the milk paint with my HVLP gun and my air compressor. But I'll worry about that next time I paint something.

I was able to get 3 coats of paint on saturday (the stuff dries so fast it's great!) and I let it sit overnight. Sunday I sanded it down and applied 2 coats of wipe on poly and it made a world of difference. The paint was a bit dull but after I applied the first coat of poly it brightened up the color greatly. The second coat was for good measure, I didn't feel the need to build up a super thick coat because I'm pretty sure the paint sealed things up pretty good.

Today I started on the task of making drawers. Here's a picture of all the bottoms cut with the rabbets cut out so the drawer fits into the dado's already made in the side walls. The drawers are made out of a bunch of scrap 1/2'' sande ply I got from home depot a while back. I'm not a huge fan of the stuff it doesn't look that great and wasn't that much cheaper than the half inch birch I certianly won't be getting it again but I figured I'd use up as much as the scrap as I can in the drawers.










The front and back of the drawers are made from a blondewood 3/4'' ply, I liked the look of it and since I don't plan on painting the drawers (just a few coats of shellac) I figured this would add a nice look. I cut out circular half holes in the top to put your hand to open the drawer on my bandsaw but my bandsaw skills are horrible and the cut is very rough.

I've been debating on a spindle sander and I was regretting not having one now, then I had the idea of using this chunk of purple heart that I was half done turning into a cup, added some addhesive sand paper to the cup, powered up the lathe and it worked pretty well.

i









I had my respirator and facemask on, good thing too because the first set of sandpaper I had on came flying off after the 3rd drawer front. I don't think I would have been hurt without the facemask, but it never hurts to be cautious.

The sanding worked out perfectly, was able to smooth out all the hand holes and began glueing up the drawers. I don't know if I'll get all the drawers glued together today but hopefully I'll have them all glued and varnished by next weekend.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jgreiner said:


> *Drawers Galore*
> 
> The nice long weekend was well spent woodworking. I tried my hand at milk paint, Royal Blue, they didn't have a dark enough green (or any green in stock) and I wasn't brave enough to mix my own. I think next time I will be. I brushed on the paint just to get a feel for how the process worked and I really enjoyed it. Much easier than any oil based paint and it felt a lot like canvas painting when I was in highschool. I'd also like to try spray painting the milk paint with my HVLP gun and my air compressor. But I'll worry about that next time I paint something.
> 
> ...


You're making great progress on your project Jeremy!
That paint job looks fantastic!
And that drawer space is really going to come in handy.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

jgreiner said:


> *Drawers Galore*
> 
> The nice long weekend was well spent woodworking. I tried my hand at milk paint, Royal Blue, they didn't have a dark enough green (or any green in stock) and I wasn't brave enough to mix my own. I think next time I will be. I brushed on the paint just to get a feel for how the process worked and I really enjoyed it. Much easier than any oil based paint and it felt a lot like canvas painting when I was in highschool. I'd also like to try spray painting the milk paint with my HVLP gun and my air compressor. But I'll worry about that next time I paint something.
> 
> ...


That is very good paint job. I am just now about to embark on my first use of milk paint. What type of brush did you use?
The bench looks great also.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

jgreiner said:


> *Drawers Galore*
> 
> The nice long weekend was well spent woodworking. I tried my hand at milk paint, Royal Blue, they didn't have a dark enough green (or any green in stock) and I wasn't brave enough to mix my own. I think next time I will be. I brushed on the paint just to get a feel for how the process worked and I really enjoyed it. Much easier than any oil based paint and it felt a lot like canvas painting when I was in highschool. I'd also like to try spray painting the milk paint with my HVLP gun and my air compressor. But I'll worry about that next time I paint something.
> 
> ...


www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020534/23471/WoodRiver-Polyester-Sash-Brush-15.aspx

just a generic paint brush, good enough that it would leave bristles in the paint but nothing so fancy that I would be upset if I damaged it due too improper cleaning.

the good news is the brush worked great and cleanup was super easy, hot so pay water makes for a clean brush.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

jgreiner said:


> *Drawers Galore*
> 
> The nice long weekend was well spent woodworking. I tried my hand at milk paint, Royal Blue, they didn't have a dark enough green (or any green in stock) and I wasn't brave enough to mix my own. I think next time I will be. I brushed on the paint just to get a feel for how the process worked and I really enjoyed it. Much easier than any oil based paint and it felt a lot like canvas painting when I was in highschool. I'd also like to try spray painting the milk paint with my HVLP gun and my air compressor. But I'll worry about that next time I paint something.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Saved me from having to search for what type to use.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

*All Finished, Show Off Video*

I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.

This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


Very nice stand Jeremy.
I may copy your drawer guide technique, for the pull out cabinet I'm making for mine.
Thank you for showing us.
And watch out Wood Whisperer, there's a new "video kid in town"! lol
Nice job !


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


Ha, I wouldn't go that far.
Though after the woodworkers guild meeting, I am making a cutting board video.

I apreciate the confidence you had in my abilities to bid on the cutting board project, I haven't but I was curious if I was capable so I'm making a few cutting boards anyways.

-jeremy


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


Came out nice. Thanks for taking the time to make the video. I like the chisel storage. Seems like a good way to keep them.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


Hi Jeremy. that is a nice lathe stand with a lot of good ideas incorporated. I could not see the lathe in the video. what kind of lathe do you have.
Also, some advice from using my lathe stand, you may want to put external pulls on the drawers and cover up those hand holes or you will soon have all drawers full of chips. No, you will for sure have drawers full of chips. I get a few in mine if I leave the drawer open at all, but in the front of the lathe, especially, they will bounce in there…...........Jim


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


Nice ideas implemented. Cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


Very well done I'm sure you will get alot of enjoyment out of it. Threw drawers are a nice touch.


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


Good work Jeremy! Don't sweat the empty drawer, you will find the stuff to fill it!


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


A lot of great feedback thank you.

@Jim, I haven't tried yet I hope it won't be too much of an issue or I may have to add doors or something in the front to cover everything up.


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


Nice work, the magnetic bar is a great addition. Also like the idea of the drawers that slide both directions.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


Jeremy-Nice job on the lathe stand … the drawer space will absolutely come in handy.

One suggestion … on my stand … ... I had a lot of vibration noise when I first built it. Turned out, the racket was coming from the drawer. With anything in the drawer, it rattled like a snare drum. I solved that with a piece of a rubber mat cut from a hall runner … they sell it for about $4 a yard in the carpet department at most big box stores. It stays put, dampens vibration from tools, etc. and is easy to keep clean.

-Gerry


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


@TheDane 
That's good to know!


----------



## BuckI (Oct 12, 2009)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


Very nice Jeremy, 
I will be building one sometime this winter, I like the storage you incorporated itno it. 
Kevin


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


That is a really nice piece of work. Those drawers are fantastic. I also really liked the the chisel storage. One suggestion, If you have little kids wandering into the shop, they might try to pick up those chisels. I would suggest a strip of wood that would cover the sharp edges. That would probably be enough to frustrate someone who was looking at the sharp end of your chisels by mistake. GREAT WORK! What kind of lathe are you using?

Again, fantastic work.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


@Dwain
Fortunatly I don't have to worry about little ones running around my shop. The lathe was a central machinery lathe http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html it was on sale a few months back and I couldn't resist.

I wasn't really sure if I was going to like turning or how much turning I would do, so the idea of spending a lot on a lathe and tools was really discouraging. With the lathe going on sale, and a month later the sale price for the tool set allowed me to explore wood turning for just over $200.


----------



## rodman40 (Jan 11, 2012)

jgreiner said:


> *All Finished, Show Off Video*
> 
> I wanted to test out my flip and see how well it recorded in the garage I will be making more videos in the future I think, it's fun.
> 
> This is just a short video showing the lathe stand with the drawers and some comments on what went where etc..


Thanks for the neat idea for the pull drawers, just finished making 3 drawers on my lathe stand where I try to keep all my Pen turning items, thanks again


----------

